# Studio Monitors as Home Theater Set Up ($1000)



## matseski (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a small listening/home theater room (~10x13) and after recently blowing one of the 25 year old free speakers that I used throughout college am looking to upgrade to something a little more accurate, powerful, and durable. 

I realize that this is not the standard used of studio monitors, but since I use the room 75% for listening to classical recordings and I appreciate a flat response curve and am sitting withing 5-7ft of the speakers, I think that this may be the best choice. 

I will be starting with just 2 speakers, but plan to add a subwoofer next summer and some surround speakers after that. So, I do not need an ideal full range monitor but something with a capable low end would be nice if it would not be lost once I add a sub. 

Budget is a max of $1000 including stands, cables, isolation pads, shipping, etc, although I would prefer to be closer to $850. I often buy used/B-stock equipment so if they are available, I will be going that route. 

Since I do not care about reproduce-ability in other venues/systems, I am looking for something that has a pretty accurate reproduction but leaning towards the fun side, but just ever so slightly. 

I have read good things about the Mackies in this regard so I have started my list with them. However I am conflicted about whether to choose the HR824mkII or HR624mkII with my intent to add a subwoofer in the near future. Both can be purchased within my budget, so cost is not a factor. 

Otherwise, I have read good things about the Yamaha HS80M, JBL LSR 2328P, and KRK VXT 8. 

My source is my computer with an Asus Xonar STX, so unbalanced audio. 

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## elbradamontes (Jun 7, 2012)

I was just listening to some tunes on my M-Audio CX8s. I was A/B ing My new focusrite with my duet. On "Take Five" i could hear The pads hit the sound hole. You could even hear spit passing the reed. It was one of the best listening experiences I can recall. Not because of the spit. I positioned myself perfectly at the right listening height and position and it was like I was on stage with them. You could hear the reverb echoing across the channels from the drum mix. 

Here's the catch: I can't hear that out of the same speakers running of the sound card on my Mac. The sound isn't even close. So if you don't have a nice soundcard you may not get clear audio. According to my Sweetwater rep, even a recording interface will outdo a consumer soundcard in clarity and transparency. So the cx series and a USB or FireWire interface may be the way to go. The cx series does take unbalanced signals via RCA. 

The cx series is discontinued. If you can find them, they're cheap as balls. You can get the CX5s from music 123 for $119 a piece free shipping through eBay. Great little speakers. Unbelievable at that price. I like the 8s much better than the 5s but I can't find any more for sale. At 119 and add a sub you will have one of a listening experience. They have a few adjustments on the back to help tune the sound. Have you ever heard a truly flat response? A flat response on a hifi system isn't flat. It takes some getting used to. You might want an eq on them. Once you get used to it though nothing beats a pair of monitors as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## elbradamontes (Jun 7, 2012)

That should say "even a interface will outdo a consumer soundcard".


----------



## bobbysdad (Oct 29, 2011)

It's pro'ly a bit late, but I would've searched for a pair of old JBL's.
They certainly would do what you want and a little more.
Either the L100 (Century) or any other 3-way of similar design be it JBL 4311, 4312 or even the 4412's or any of those.
Definitely well within your price range with some prices averaging below US$500 at times, and would blow just about anything mentioned so far right out of the room.
Added bonus is that they are so bass capable, that you could get surrounds first well before you'd need a sub.
.... but that's just me. 
I'm terribly JBL biased, but I do have an extreme collection of many many different speaker brands, inc B&W, B&O, JansZen, Stax, Celestion....
I hope I don't get shot down for saying this, but for HT, 'shock and awe' seems to be what it's all about, so get some JBLs.
For US$1000 or maybe a tad less, you could find some JBL 4333 with the 15" and horn/lens combo. 
If they don't bring the biggest smile of satisfaction to your face, then nothing will. They might be a bit big tho' for your space unfortunately.

Just my 2 pennies....


----------

